# And Here It Is



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2011 Super Duty


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds very promising.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And quoting the press release:

*Best-in-class towing and payload; new towing options*
Putting all that power to work is what defines Super Duty. The 2011 Super Duty features increased towing and payload capability, extending its best-in-class rating, and also offering more towing from inside the bed. New is the first-ever factory-installed fifth wheel with warranted gooseneck substructure directly attached to the frame.

*Addition of Trailer Sway Control leads safety enhancements*
Ford's lauded Trailer Sway Control (TSC) system joins the Super Duty lineup, giving those customers segment-first capability. TSC is integrated with AdvanceTrac® with Roll Stability Control™, which now is standard on all single rear wheel (SRW) configurations.

The AdvanceTrac control module uses additional software to monitor the truck's motion when a trailer is attached. Trailer Sway Control can determine from the yaw motion of the truck if the trailer is swaying and take measures - such as applying precise braking or reducing engine torque - to help reduce the trailer sway.

For further peace of mind, the available integrated trailer brake controller, factory-installed and covered by a Ford limited warranty, offers smoother and safer operation due to its ability to interface with multiple vehicle systems.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I was just about to link to the story - you beat me to it!

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan, do you get to Field Test it???


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, where do I sign!!! You can have my first born child you can even have my wife, I just want the truck NOW!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Review from pickuptrucks.com....Clicky

-CC


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice looking truck and they've added some great features. I just scanned through the article, but the 'hill descent' caught my eye. Does the ABS system work in conjunction with an engine/transmission brake when descending long hills or is this totally separate for off-roading or downhilling while not towing?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice. Ill wait for the 2012 and get the Dually !


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oh boy. This is what I've been waiting for.........


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This may be of interest to a very few Outbackers but the 6.8l V10 is gone except in the chassis cabs. You will only be able to get the new 6.2 "Boss" V8 or the "Scorpion" diesel.

_Speaking of the 6.8-liter V-10 - the diesel-like 362 hp, 457 lbs.-ft. of torque gas engine (which we previously selected as our favorite HD gasser because of it's powerful performance during our 2007 Heavy Duty Shootout) with the legacy 5R110 five-speed automatic gearbox will be reserved for only the F-450 and F-550 chassis cab business._

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Ok, where do I sign!!! You can have my first born child you can even have my wife, I just want the truck NOW!


Hmmm, there could be a market rush with similar offers. Better check the residual values on family members prior to trading.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> This may be of interest to a very few Outbackers but the 6.8l V10 is gone except in the chassis cabs. You will only be able to get the new 6.2 "Boss" V8 or the "Scorpion" diesel.
> 
> _Speaking of the 6.8-liter V-10 - the diesel-like 362 hp, 457 lbs.-ft. of torque gas engine (which we previously selected as our favorite HD gasser because of it's powerful performance during our 2007 Heavy Duty Shootout) with the legacy 5R110 five-speed automatic gearbox will be reserved for only the F-450 and F-550 chassis cab business._
> 
> -CC


Now this is a real shame. The 6.8L is a great engine...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

At this rate - if FORD keeps improving more and more -- they are eventually going to catch up to CHEVY ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a impressive engine, in a impressive truck. I really hope this engine works very well for Ford, in fact I hope they take over the lion share of the market with it, they deserve it. GO FORD GO!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily
















Sorry....as a Dodge owner (used to own a Ford) couldn't resist...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Nathan....looking for any field testing? I can one of those a nice workout here in the PNW.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to tell you guys a lil story here. A while back, I was westbound in western Iowa. I am cruising about 63 with a 13000lb Big Horn 37 foot fiver bound for Reno.

I seen a ford coming up on me quickly pulling a big gn trailer. The grille looked funny but I wasnt able to really get a look at it. He passsd me right at the bottom of one of those mile long hills in Iowa. I went ahead and laid into my cummins and this ford just flat left me in the weeds. I know it wasnt a new 6.4, because they are very easy to keep up with with my truck. I can leave 6.4's in the dust with my cummins pulling the same size 5er. Especially off of the line, those 6.4's are weak engines from what ive seen, sorry 6.4 guys but Im telling ya what Ive seen.

But anyway, this truck flat hauled the bacon. I figured just by looking at the tires on the gn trailer that truck was pulling, it was a good 10-12k of weight with that trailer.

Now that I seen the new nose on the 2011 ford, I now know it was the new 6.7 engine.

I watched that truck gain prolly 40-50 truck lengths on me over the stretch of the steep 1 mile pull in west Iowa.

Cant wait to drive one!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Nathan....looking for any field testing? I can one of those a nice workout here in the PNW.


The "Field Testing" videos will be up on the web sometime this fall. They are fun to watch, and I'm not sure if your job would qualify Jim!









If it makes you guys feel any better, I haven't been allowed to drive a 6.7L either.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have to tell you guys a lil story here. A while back, I was westbound in western Iowa. I am cruising about 63 with a 13000lb Big Horn 37 foot fiver bound for Reno.
> 
> I seen a ford coming up on me quickly pulling a big gn trailer. The grille looked funny but I wasnt able to really get a look at it. He passsd me right at the bottom of one of those mile long hills in Iowa. I went ahead and laid into my cummins and this ford just flat left me in the weeds. I know it wasnt a new 6.4, because they are very easy to keep up with with my truck. I can leave 6.4's in the dust with my cummins pulling the same size 5er. Especially off of the line, those 6.4's are weak engines from what ive seen, sorry 6.4 guys but Im telling ya what Ive seen.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what happens in the "long haul". 
Seems like Ford has not had much luck with the diesel side over the years. Hopefully they have come up with a winner this time.
Fords have traditionally had a nice smooth, comfortable ride as opposed to my very firm, solid ride in my Dodge although this one is much improved over my first one, a 1996 model.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hey Nathan....looking for any field testing? I can one of those a nice workout here in the PNW.


The "Field Testing" videos will be up on the web sometime this fall. They are fun to watch, and I'm not sure if your job would qualify Jim!









If it makes you guys feel any better, I haven't been allowed to drive a 6.7L either.








[/quote]

What do you mean? 
I'm a certified "TFT" (Truck Field Tester).









I was gonna offer my services for free cause we're buds, but now, no way.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

vtxbud said:


> I have to tell you guys a lil story here. A while back, I was westbound in western Iowa. I am cruising about 63 with a 13000lb Big Horn 37 foot fiver bound for Reno.
> 
> I seen a ford coming up on me quickly pulling a big gn trailer. The grille looked funny but I wasnt able to really get a look at it. He passsd me right at the bottom of one of those mile long hills in Iowa. I went ahead and laid into my cummins and this ford just flat left me in the weeds. I know it wasnt a new 6.4, because they are very easy to keep up with with my truck. I can leave 6.4's in the dust with my cummins pulling the same size 5er. Especially off of the line, those 6.4's are weak engines from what ive seen, sorry 6.4 guys but Im telling ya what Ive seen.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what happens in the "long haul". 
Seems like Ford has not had much luck with the diesel side over the years. Hopefully they have come up with a winner this time.
Fords have traditionally had a nice smooth, comfortable ride as opposed to my very firm, solid ride in my Dodge although this one is much improved over my first one, a 1996 model.
[/quote]

The only bad diesels that Ford had were the ones that International made for them, personally I have had 12 Ford's 3 of them diesels and all three had over 500,000 Klms on them, I don't think they owed me much in the long run.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

The only bad diesels that Ford had were the ones that International made for them, personally I have had 12 Ford's 3 of them diesels and all three had over 500,000 Klms on them, I don't think they owed me much in the long run.
[/quote]

Yeah, 500k is nothing to sneeze at thats for sure. (Way back I had 200,000 Miles on my 84 Ford (gas 351) 1/2t before i moved on. Cost me nothing other than regular oil and grease jobs)

A few co-workers and friends have Ford 250 and 350's, Diesels. Lots of moaning about poor MPG and various minor, annoying glitches. I think the bottom line is no vehicle will be 100%. Like you with the Fords, I have just had a run of good luck with Dodge...and this thing is nothing fancy, regular cab, rubber floor, crank windows (at the time of purchase I wanted SIMPLE...) extras were A/C and 6 speed manual tranny and 4X4. Had to hunt hard there were only two like this in the entire province, everything else was loaded up to the hilt.

Would I consider that new truck...You Bet !!! But I would be waiting 2-3 years to see how it works out.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Very nice and I wish Ford well. After 15 years of Ford trucks I switched to the Dodge/Cummins because one look under the hood of the Ford with the 6.4 was enough to scare me off. You couldn't even see the motor and I knew that if I ever had to pay for a repair the labor cost was going to be huge. I'll be curious to see if this new one is more accessible. I may never work on the Cummins motor in my truck but at least I can see where the parts are. I won't be new truck shopping again for many years so it will be interesting to see how this new motor works out.

One thing I read in the Pickuptrucks.com article struck me as a bit odd. It said that the new automatic transmissions cooling system is set to operate at 200 F instead of the previous 173 F. Everything I've ever read about automatic transmissions say more heat means shorter life. I wonder how much life they're giving up by running 27 F higher temps. No doubt it's well outside the warranty coverage period so they may not care if it means that instead of 150K miles it only goes 120K miles for example.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

1


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> 1


2?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1


2?
[/quote]
Sorry, somehow my previous post ended up being entered twice. I tried to delete it but all I could do was edit the post. I also couldn't have a blank post so I just put in a single character to not waste space. I wish we could delete a post of our own but I guess that's reserved for the admin folks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> 1


2?
[/quote]
Sorry, somehow my previous post ended up being entered twice. I tried to delete it but all I could do was edit the post. I also couldn't have a blank post so I just put in a single character to not waste space. I wish we could delete a post of our own but I guess that's reserved for the admin folks.
[/quote]

Just cliick on "report" (lower left of post) and ask an Admin to remove it. Guessing it will be gone in about 5-10 mins.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

So serious question. How many more times is Ford going to change the diesel before stopping on one that works for them? I have been shopping around and had the f350/dodge 2500 diesels on my list, but feel as though dodge might be the better one as i know the cummins is near bullet proof.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

How many times??? They have changed once that I know of. International ---> Ford.

-CC


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the first change that i know of as well!


----------

